# udev update to 1.4.1 - udev: deprecated sysfs layout

## libertytrek

Ok, I just updated udev to 141 from 124-r2, and immediately got this warning in the log:

udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly

Is this something to immediately worry about? I'm still running an older kernel (2.6.23-r9), and was planning on upgrading in a month or two (next time I'm on site), but do I need to go ahead and do it now? Or will it wait?

----------

## libertytrek

Anyone? I'm guessing this is not something I need to worry about, since I haven't seen it again in the logs, and the system is running fine...

----------

## mhex

same here on a laptop with udev 141 and 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

but not on a desktop also udev 141 and 2.6.30-gentoo-r4Last edited by mhex on Fri Aug 07, 2009 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

I cannot say whether really problems can occur, but why do you not just do as required, i.e. recompile your kernel with SYSFS_DEPRECATED disabled?

----------

## libertytrek

I am/will... just need to find time to drive over there...

 :Wink: 

Everythings still running smooth though, so obviously this wasn't a major problem...

----------

## mhex

 *mv wrote:*   

> I cannot say whether really problems can occur, but why do you not just do as required, i.e. recompile your kernel with SYSFS_DEPRECATED disabled?

 

Oh yes, on my laptop 'Create deprecated sysfs layout for older userspace tools' aka SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 was set. That is obviously a bad idea. I'll switch it off like it is on my desktop system.

Thanks

----------

## webhawg

 *mv wrote:*   

> I cannot say whether really problems can occur, but why do you not just do as required, i.e. recompile your kernel with SYSFS_DEPRECATED disabled?

 

I disable this within my kernel, but now my mouse and keyboard do not work.  Completely frozen.  Is there something I need to enable as well?  I have to do a hard reboot.

----------

